# Why do I like Edvard Grieg but not most classical?



## nordic (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello friends,

Classical illiterate here. I only recently began listening to classical, I didn't grow up in a musical home, and mostly listens to rock, metal and pagan/viking/melodic which incidentally spurred an apreciation of classical melody.

To the point of the topic, I have listened to classical music, but so far only the music of Edvard Grieg, in particular Peer Gynt (but also the piano pieces), have touched me, I mean emotionally engaged me. Solveigs Song for example is incredible. Morning also seems to speak directly to me.

However, listening to other classical, outside Wagner, the main impression I get from classical is a sort of annoyance, like it is try hard, decadent, lacks harmony.

I'm an unbeliever and idiot obviously, but what is it musically, that might be why Edvard Grieg speaks to me and a lot of other classics (in classical) doesn't even though it should?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Welcome. Grieg is an enjoyable listen. I'm not surprised that you enjoy him. Don't worry, most classical fans don't like everything within the genre due to the vast variety of music and eras. Perhaps try some of Carl Nielsen's music. His Aladdin Suite is pretty easy and enjoyable to get into. You might like some of Sibelius' tone poems and symphonies like Finlandia. The Nordic big three of Grieg, Nielsen, and Sibelius are always linked for better or worse. Perhaps some of the works by Russian composers will interest you. Tchaikovsky and Rimsky-Korsakov are good places to start, but there are many others. For something different, perhaps try some of the classical composers like Mozart and J. Haydn. Beethoven is always a good place to start. His 5th, 6th, and 9th symphonies probably won't be totally new to you. Works from Ravel often appeal to people new to classical music. Maybe a 20th century atonal composer will speak your language.

Anyway, I doubt anyone understands classical music deeply at the very beginning. Start with some accessible bon-bons and you'll start to understand what is going on and you'll be able to enjoy more classical music more deeply. You'll just have to take some time to see which composers and which of their works speak to you at the moment. You may end up liking some of the works you don't like now down the road.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Because I don't know you, I can't know what it is about Grieg that speaks to you. If I did know you, I still wouldn't know much about why Grieg's music speaks to you! Musical taste is intensely individual. I think most of us have certain works, composers, or types of music that strike something deep in our personal psyches with an intensity that no one else, and hardly we ourselves, can comprehend. Continue to explore classical music, and other music may also strike into you as deeply. Or Grieg may forever be the voice of your inmost heart.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello nordic, you a beginner with classical music, whu bother yo much what like and not to like, try yhe other names like Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms to name a few, take all the time, you will discover more.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

When I was young I thought in the Hall of the Mountain King was the most exciting piece of music ever. Maybe you like Grieg's theatricality in Peer Gynt.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Grieg was one of my first loves as well (and I still like his music very much).

Retracing my own steps of 30 years ago, I would suggest exploring:

Rimsky-Korsakov - Sheherazade
Smetana - Moldau
Dvorak - Symphony 9
Mozart - Clarinet concerto
Mendelssohn - Violin concerto 
Schubert - Symphony 8
Beethoven - Symphony 6

I would expect a high chance you like these. From there you can explore further (more pieces of these composers, other composers). Not everything will be your taste, not even the big names, but there is a lot of great stuff out there.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

My steps from Grieg:

Grieg
Schnittke
Mozart
Haydn
Tchaikovsky
Debussy
Beethoven
Borodin
Rimsky-Korsakov
Hovhaness
Schmitt
...

All over the place! I encourage you, like others, to explore. That's the only way you will find many more composers you like.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Judging by your screen name and your like for "pagan/viking/melodic" metal, I would guess that there are some extra-musical factors in your attraction to Grieg. Unfortunately I don't know much about other Norse composers. Some other names I can think of are Wilhelm Stenhammar, Kurt Atterberg and Jon Leifs. See if any of them will appeal to you. And Sibelius of course.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

nordic said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Classical illiterate here. I only recently began listening to classical, I didn't grow up in a musical home, and mostly listens to rock, metal and pagan/viking/melodic which incidentally spurred an apreciation of classical melody.
> 
> ...


An older post, but it sounds like it might be time for a thread on Grieg vs. Wagner! (Not by me, though.)  Fortunately, neither one wrote the indelible music of the other!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

nordic said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Classical illiterate here. I only recently began listening to classical, I didn't grow up in a musical home, and mostly listens to rock, metal and pagan/viking/melodic which incidentally spurred an apreciation of classical melody.
> 
> ...


Best April's fool day joke I've seen in years.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Edvard Grieg's orchestration in Hall of the Mountain King sounds like Tchaikovsky's in Nutcracker, who is also a very popular composer.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

nordic said:


> I'm an unbeliever and idiot obviously, but what is it musically, that might be why Edvard Grieg speaks to me and a lot of other classics (in classical) doesn't even though it should?


Maybe it's naivity -- not yours, but the naivity of his music which is so appealing. Candour. Simple catchy tunes and foot tapping rhythms. Some Mozart is a bit like that.

See what you think of this piece of early music, which sometimes makes me think of Grieg


----------

